# Flax seed % of Soluble and Insoluble Fiber



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I am trying, without success, to find out the percentage of soluble and inslouble fiber in flax seed. Even my local health food store owner is unable to find out from a company she buys the seeds from. I've checked every chart I know of with no luck. No one lists flax seed. It IS best to grind the seeds just before using to gain all the beneficial nutrients and EFA's otherwise the whole seeds pass through the colon whole, only absorbing water, which is beneficial but contributes not much nutrition. Anyone have that flax info? And, is there a fiber percentage difference between the Golden Flax grown in Canada vs. the dark smaller flax seed? Inquiring minds want to know!Thanks............


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

I love research questions. Here's part of your answer from FLAX SEED by Mayo Clinic. http://www.youngagain2000.com/flaxseedbyma.html Flaxseed contains both soluble and insoluble fiber (about 28 grams total fiber per 100 grams of flaxseed). About one-third of the fiber is soluble. Studies have found that the soluble fiber in flaxseed ï¿½ like that found in oat bran and fruit pectin ï¿½ can help lower cholesterol. Soluble fiber also has been found to help regulate blood sugar levels.The remaining two-thirds of the fiber in flaxseed is insoluble. Insoluble fiber aids digestion by increasing bulk, reducing the time that waste remains in the body and preventing constipation. These characteristics seem to have a role in protecting against cancer.Also check out: http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/healthinfo...laxseedoil.html


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Thank you CityLady! I suspected there was more insoluble than soluble in flax but didn't know the percentages. Some of us do better where there is a ratio of almost 1:1 soluble to insoluble. Example: Oats, Prunes, white bread. Others, it doesn't seem to matter. What is even more interesting is that if you do research on the soluble/insoluble fiber in foods you will find a huge discrepancy between charts, especially in the bean category.Makes one wonder if there is any reliable source out there for the truth OR if the appropiate research has not been done, OR if the interest just isn't there because there is no money in it unless funded by a huge grant.(By the way, love it that everyone here uses the Whole Foods web site. It IS good. My daughter works in Austin for them at the corporate headquarters. It's also is a good stock to buy!)


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i too love Whole Foods, i live in that store! and their web site is fabulous. i never thought of buying stock in the co. but what a great idea, thanks! anyway, much obliged to all who posted regarding insoluble vs soluble fiber etc. i find, personally, that white bread, rice, prunes, etc work better for me than, let's say, whole grains, whole grain bread, bran of any type and so forth. i get very bad pain from eating what is allegedly the best for our intestinal health, ha ha. i don't eat that much carbs in the form of wheat but when i do, believe it or not, white is best. also, i grind my flax seed very very fine, in a coffee grinder. any seeds or peanuts really disagree with me when not ground (probably due to diverticulosis) .....g-


----------

